# Importing horse from Canada to USA



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I am considering purchasing a horse from Canada and importing her to the USA. I know she'll need a health certificate, coggins, and that we have to go to an approved port that has a vet on duty. But other than that, I'm finding it hard to find what information, fees, and times are required (the aphis.gov page has rather a limited amount of information). I read that a $25 customs fee is charged (though that wasn't on an official .gov page, it is likely true), and a $47 vet fee. Will she have to be quarantined? Where can I find more information about brokering the horse? I am undecided as to whether I will be hauling her or hire a hauler, but I want to know the official fees before I add on any transporter fees so I can make a solid decision.

On a side note, anyone have great experiences with one transporter or another? Or bad?


PS. She is traveling SK to TX, since some states have special rules.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Far as I know, there is no quarantine required, between Canada and the USA. I have sold horses to the states, and they did not need to be quarantined, as those that went to Europe
I did not arrange the shipping, as they buyer did that. All I had to do, was make sure the horse was current on any vaccinations required by the State it was going to, plus that Coggins, of course. I know one horse had to have a Rabies shot, which is not a core vaccine in Alberta. Can't re call which State.
Also, I know of people that regularly haul to the USA to show, and none of those horses need to be quarantined.
Except being, the year that there was vesicular stomatitis in the States(Texas), horses that went down from Canada to show in that area of the out break, had to be quarantined before coming home
My friend is also a horse transporter, hauling horse south, and she has to be the one that makes sure all the paper work is in order, so check with your transport company


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure about now, but when my BO brought my gelding and three other foals down as weanlings from Canada (seven years ago), there wasn't a quarantine period. I don't know about fees, as I didn't know my BO at the time and I never bothered to ask him, but he's a cheap SOB, so I don't imagine the fees would have been terribly much. :lol:


----------

